
The Rise and Fall of For-Profit Schools - bpolania
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/02/the-rise-and-fall-of-for-profit-schools?mbid=rss
======
webwanderings
What about for-profit Pre-K, Montessori, etc? What about for-profit
elementary, middle, high?

Everything for-profit, i.e, people don't want to use governments for their own
collective good, is a downhill path for any civilization.

